# 07/01 - 07/05, 3 hours distance from DC, 2br, 2-4 nights



## ususzz (Jun 20, 2017)

2-4 nights, sleeping 5.  looking for vacation with 5 month old baby within 3 hours of driving distance from DC metro area, or anywhere between Ocean city, MD and Virginia Beach/Williamsburg VA.


----------

